# Really proud of BaWaaJige.



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

He is such a handsome boy!! I always like your pictures and updates!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's doing great!! nice photos, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Training night this week should be fun at Hunts Point..Two new JH titles and Jaci is down to one more!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, look how big he has gotten! Love the collar, too (B is wearing that one now!) Great pictures!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Love the pictures! Bella has that same duck!  She won't be training for awhile, but I can't wait to get back to it!!

Your dog is so handsome.....I'd love to know more about how his name came about!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

His name BaWaaJige is Ojibwa and it means Harvesting Your Dreams. His registered name is Top Flights Reap What You Sow. He is my dream he is still such a good puppy I would change a thing about him.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

He is adorable and so glad he is loving retrieving. You will both be addicted soon!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

He is getting so big!! He's a good looking boy...keep having fun!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Will be addicted??? We are addicted to it. We work on retrieving everyday 2x a day unless I dont work then we go out 3 to 4 times a day. I work with on distractions, sitting at my side, coming to the whistle, retrieves in tall grass and today in fallen trees. I cant wait until we are competing and bringing home ribbons. I see a bright future for this boy.


----------

